# Superb and Zenith of Lowestoft



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Could anyone help me please with the port numbers of these two Lowestoft smacks which were lost with all hands in a gale on 24th October 1882?
Thanks
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Try SUPERB (LT334) and ZENITH (LT176), Douglas. Both appear in the 1878 Olsen's.

Gil.


----------

